# 1969 interior



## Grizzmt (Aug 13, 2011)

Does anyone restore the plastic backs found on the 1969 GTO bucket seats? The backs of mine are scathed up?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome! you can buy new ones at the various parts places: OPGI, Performance Years, Ames.:cheers


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

typical search of aftermarket vendors will hook you up.


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a new set just havent put them on yet!


----------

